# Roached back



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I am now quite certain that Pearl has a roached back. When she stands on her hind legs and I pet her, I can feel a dinstinct dip at the base of the hump she has. It dips in quite a bit and not on either Boo or Tilly.

I have no problems with the aesthetics of it, but I worry about her health. Are there any significant health issues related to this condition? An internet search merely brought up a lot of information on horse and how a roached back can disqualify from showing but nothing substantial beyond that. I suppose I should take that as answer enough...but I want to be sure.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what in the world is a roached back? i thought this post was going to be about roaches that came back into ur place or something o_o; when i feel my guy's back i can feel the bones...is that a roached back?


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> what in the world is a roached back? i thought this post was going to be about roaches that came back into ur place or something o_o; when i feel my guy's back i can feel the bones...is that a roached back?


I thought of roaches the first time I heard the name too. LOL

It's like a hunchback. Pearl's back has a hump in it. Not as prominent as a camel's but noticeable. Then the whole thing with the petting and noticing the large "dent" or dip in her curve of her spine came up. Sort of freaked me out, so I decided to post and see if anyone was familiar with it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's pretty common. NO problems at all, other than looks. Although, obviously, a dog that hunches up like that could have belly probems. If she's not sickly and just standing there and her topline is roached, that's OK. Could you get a picture and show us? Would be easier to give opinions if we could see the degree of roaching, if that makes sense.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

unchienne said:


> I thought of roaches the first time I heard the name too. LOL
> 
> It's like a hunchback. Pearl's back has a hump in it. Not as prominent as a camel's but noticeable. Then the whole thing with the petting and noticing the large "dent" or dip in her curve of her spine came up. Sort of freaked me out, so I decided to post and see if anyone was familiar with it.


Massage her back. It well go back to normal after.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

try not to worry so much over your babies  just enjoy them! They are more durable than you think. And, you don't want them to pick up any anxiety from you. It is truly sweet how much you care for them.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sadly massaging the back will not cause a roached back to go back to normal. It is the spine, meaning the bone there in and it is just incorrect conformation and shouldnt cause any worry unless ofcourse they are showing other signs that it is causing difficulties with her?

Chibi had a very badly roached back when we first got him but with age it has evened out a bit, in fact he can free stack and it looks flat. I havent had any health issues from it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I couldnt find an example of a roached back in a Chihauhua but if you will go here and scroll down to the 2nd to the last illustration you will see a roached back in a Great Dane;-)
http://www.gdca.org/necktopbody.htm


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I can't find "roached back" as a concern about illness for Chi's. 

I did find it mentioned as undesirable in the topline. This is from Chihuahua Club of America http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/public_html/NEW TRANSFER/PDFFILES/Illustrated Standard.pdf

"TOPLINE – Level.
According to Spira’s Canine Terminology, the topline would be more
correctly referred to as the “backline”, the portion of the entire topline that
begins behind the withers and ends at the tail. The back should be level.
Occasionally a slight depression or rise may occur behind the shoulder where the heavier neck coat (referred to as the mantle) meets the shorter body coat; this slight variation is due to coat, NOT structure. When evaluating the backline with the hand, no dip or rise at the shoulders should be felt; the juncture should be level.
UNDESIRABLE: Low shoulders,* roached *or sway backs, high rears,
rounded rears, low tail sets, and backs that slope upward or downward."

And, it just says "UNDESIRABLE", not "OMG"  
You have a beautiful pup. She is perfect just as she is!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was hoping to find a illustrated standard for the Chihuahua but it wasnt included. That is why I used the illustrated standard for the Great Danes, so the member's here that were not certain about what this was could get a visual idea;-) I wish they would include that illustration in the AKC Chihuahua Standard.

Yes, a roached back is undesirable in most breeds but if I am not mistaken there is at least one breed out there that breeds for the roached back as that is the desirable look for that particular breed?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> ....Yes, a roached back is undesirable in most breeds but if I am not mistaken there is at least one breed out there that breeds for the roached back as that is the desirable look for that particular breed?


I think French Bulldog...


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Jago has a roached back by the sound of it, but it's no issue as he is simply a much loved pet. Of course if I'd bought him for showing I'd have sold him on 

"Perfect" looks aren't everything 

Barbara x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

the bedlington terrier has a very pronounced roach back. I think they are darling though. They look like little lambs.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know how we can possibly get through this thread without Pearl pictures.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Whew! I'm just glad she's o.k. healthwise. I'll try and get some pics of her at a later date. Right now she's pitching a fit in her crate, but she needs it as she continues to make boo-boos in the house. 

Rotten dog.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> the bedlington terrier has a very pronounced roach back. I think they are darling though. They look like little lambs.


 
That is the breed I was thinking of ;-)


----------

